# new elong



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

my new elong, got it from mulrooneyman

its freaking nice!!!!!

pics dont do it justice at all. got some redish tinge starting on the breast and a black mask starting, also a nice dark humeral spot thats to die for.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

very nice looking elong


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

congrats on the new fish,very Nice looking. Is he/she aggressive. G


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

not yet he isnt ive only had him just about a day and a half so i will let you know

he already ate some shrimp tho


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> not yet he isnt ive only had him just about a day and a half so i will let you know
> 
> he already ate some shrimp tho


I found out that giving your fish some sort of small/of shoaling fish will make your eleng aggressive. Works with my Sanchezi...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i dont follow what you mean??? u want me to buy other fish to put in the tank with him to eat???


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

very nice elongatus...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

congrats on your new elong!!! i see elongs are the new rhoms now


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice elong! He seems to be more spotted than the specimens are that I see here on P-Fury. It's almost like a snakeskin pattern with P. nattereri. Great pick-up!
~Taylor~


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

Sleek Elong, good pick up.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

He look good Dan!..nice pick up.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice elong


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

its a beauty nice


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

buy far the best looking elong ive ever seen







Awesome pic up dan good luck with him


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice elong dan! He is almost an identical clone to how mine looked about two months ago. Give him some time and he'll probably become a real handfull!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Dark pics, but it looks like a very nice Elong. Congrats on the pick up Dan! I am sure that you will love that Elong.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Lol...another warm club elong welcome

looks good pgd, ive found that they are more active than any other p ive had...let me know if its the same for you


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks so much guys

its in a 40 gallon now. the pics were taken in a 15 gallon. its forsure an awesome fish and thanks dairy whip for saying its the best you have ever seen. yeah taylor i really liked the snakeskin pattern also. im hoping it gets some really nice red on it.

ideally here are a couple pics i would LOVE for it to turn out looking like!!!!!!























mine also has a black tip on the anal fin like the elongs in the first 2 pics i posted do........... does anyone else have that with their elongs or would this be a certain feature to a certain collection point?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

mine has it.....its weird because its only a small strip


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Mine has two like that in a row. I read somewhere that it may indicate sex with the s. elongatus, but I don't know.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

You can see it close in this pic


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Dan, looking closer at your pics, it looks like yours may have two as well.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Awsome elong


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

here is what frank said about the black on the anal fin

If I recall correctly Fernandez-Yepez thought it might be sexual characteristic, but present opinion is that it is not, just an individual pattern that may sometimes be present.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Interesting. I figured whatever I had read was probably an old idea.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

looks sick dan!


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

once again another person has made me jealous because i so very want one of these guys for my collection


----------

